
Librarians Call on W3C to Rethink Its Support for DRM - ashitlerferad
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/07/librarians-call-w3c-rethink-its-support-drm
======
justadeveloper2
A lot of this DRM hoo-ha could be avoided if we just had sane copyright
durations instead of the ridiculous "life of the author + 75 years" bs that
companies like Disney successfully lobbied our do nothing for the regular guy
Congress for. Put a 10 year copyright on everything, expire everything that
should be expired. Done.

~~~
TylerH
I dunno, working life of the author seems fair to me at least, if not life of
the author, or "life of the author or 50 years, whichever lasts longer". If
people love your work enough to keep buying it, why should you not get to keep
profiting off of it for at least as long as you're alive? Considering people
sometimes lose the ability to do work or also have families that depend on
them, it doesn't seem so unreasonable to me. Now, these time periods that last
what feels like 200 years, definitely absurd.

I don't mind the notion of a copyright entering into the hands of a company,
either, but if a copyright was originally an individual's, and then transfers
to a company (either through purchase or through contract, etc.), I think the
copyright should expire after about 10 to 20 years. Let the company make money
off of it for a decent amount of time (otherwise there's not much incentive to
buy it), and then send it to the public domain.

------
wodenokoto
Does EME only encrypt audio/video or could the text and pictures of web pages
become right managed as well?

~~~
singron
I could have sworn that Netflix had an open source library for sending
encrypted responses to the browser that had to be decrypted with EME. I can't
find it now though.

The cdm api in chrome at least allows for decrypting raw bytes. I'm not sure
how it's exposed in javascript.

